# Demande d'infos - Validation d'applis par Apple



## amaurysme (15 Juillet 2009)

Hello tout le monde !

Je poste ici pour une petite demande d'infos concernant le controle des apps par Apple.
Pour mes besoins, je réfléchi à une appli qui permettrait de téléphoner via un mac en passant par l' iPhone.
J'ai pensé à faire transiter les flux par bluetooth et à créer une appli minimaliste pour Mac cette fois ci pour pouvoir composer un numéro par exemple ou taper un SMS.

Comme je l'ai dit, cette appli, je la fait pour moi à la base mais si elle est correcte, l'idée m'est venue de la publier sur l' AppStore.
Pensez-vous qu'une telle appli puisse être validée par Apple dans la mesure où elle touche aux communications téléphoniques, pensez-vous aussi qu'il peut y avoir une demande pour une telle fonction et dernier point, quand j'aurai suffisamment avancer, y aurait-il des volontaires pour la tester ?

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2009)

Pour la tester, pas de soucis a mon avis, déjà, moi, je suis partant.

Par contre, connaissant Apple, je ne suis pas certain qu'une telle application puisse être validée. Mais bon, c'est tellement obscur leur système de validation que l'on peut s'attendre à tout.


----------



## Youpi Tux (18 Juillet 2009)

Moi aussi, je testerai avec le Mac d'une amie.

Stéphane


----------



## amaurysme (18 Juillet 2009)

Avec moi ça fera deux trois testeurs, cool 

J'ai commencé à développer tout ça, pas de problèmes particuliers pour le moment mais ça risque de prendre un peu de temps, je vous donnerai une version déjà aboutie donc j'aurai certainement pleins de corrections à faire avant ...

Merci vous deux


----------



## Liyad (19 Juillet 2009)

Je suis biensûr partant pour la tester aussi, si besoin.


----------



## nicolasf (19 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi, mais je ne pense pas qu'Apple validerait une telle application....

Tiens-nous au courant et je ne suis pas contre un test aussi. 



Et avis plus général aux développeurs qui passeraient par ici, la rédaction d'iGeneration n'a jamais rien contre des tests, y compris avant commercialisation. Passez directement par les mails de la rédaction, on essaie de suivre les forums mais ça n'est pas toujours évident.


----------



## amaurysme (24 Juillet 2009)

Je verrai bien pour Apple, au pire elle ne servira qu'a moi 

Ca avance doucement mais surement...

Bluetooth OK 
Le Mac réagi à l'appel sur iPhone mais il ne sonne pas pour le moment 
La voix n'est pas transmise au Mac pour le moment
Numérotation pas encore implémentée
SMS non plus...

Heureusement, je suis en vacances


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2009)

Cool de voir l'avancé du projet presque en direct. 

Merci en tout cas de nous faire partager ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Et bien, quel beau projet...

Jene pourrai pas t'aider avec mon Ipod Touch car il ne téléphone pas.

Bon courage pour la suite


----------



## amaurysme (27 Juillet 2009)

Au vue des limitations su SDK, il ne semble pas possible de répondre en appuyant sur le bouton qui apparait sur l'écran du Mac, au mieux, on pourra parler via le micro intégré du Mac... grrrrr


----------

